# Need Help with 67 gto



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I just found my 67 gto in a guys garage where it has been sitting for over 2 years.The car is a 4 speed,conv with air.The car was his dads car and he started to restore it.He had the body taken off and every bit of rust was replace with new metal,also everything was but back new under the car.I was told that the motor was new also but when we got it home we thought it needed a new set of lifters as we could not get them to stop making noise.After we put the new ones in and put everything back together we now have blue smoke comming from the tail pipe.Does anyone know what we might have done wrong to now make it smoke as befor we change the lifter we had no smoke.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Blue smoke is oil getting into the cylinders - could have quite a number of different causes, not necessarily related to what you worked on. However since you said it started doing it afterwards, then it probably is related. 
Assuming you only removed the valve covers, rocker arms, push rods, and intake manifold, then my best guess would be an intake manifold gasket that's leaking around at least one intake port that's sucking oil in - perhaps from an adjacent valve cover or valley pan gasket that's also leaking. Did you by chance remove one or both heads?

Also, what all did you do to try to quiet the noisy lifters before you decided to replace them?

Bear


----------

